# Der Biber und Fische



## Relgna (13. Mai 2015)

Hallo ich habe mal eine Frage, wie wirkt sich denn der Biber auf den  Fischbestand aus, gehen Fische dem Biber aus dem Weg oder ist das Ihnen  egal, da die Biber nacht aktiv sind spiel das ja ev. garkeine Rolle, empfiehlt es sich eine andere Angelstelle zu suchen solange man ihn beobachten kann.....


L.G
Lullu


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der Biber und Fische*

Wirklich Bieber oder Nutria?

Also an ner Bieberburg sollte sich gut angeln lassen, viele Unterstände für die Fische (aber auch Hängergefahr).


----------



## Relgna (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der Biber und Fische*

Geredet wird vom Bieber, die Bissspuren eigentlich auch und so nah wie ich ihm war und als er die Flucht ergriff klatschte sein Schanz /Padel mir fällt gerade der Name nicht ein, heftige aufs Wasser.......hat das Nutria auch solch einen breiten Schwanz.
Deinen Worten nach vertragen sich dann Biber u. Fisch, frisst der Biber nur Rinde .


----------



## rippi (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der Biber und Fische*

Ein Bisam kann manchmal einen etwas platteren Schwanz/Schweif haben, dieser ist aber eigentlich nicht mit den Charakteristischen platten "Lederschweif" des Bibers verwechselbar. Biber ernähren sich i.d.R von Cellulose haltigen Zeug, was Fische nicht liefern können. Interessant wäre jetzt die Frage ob der Biber überhaupt Amylase synthetisieren kann?


----------



## cafabu (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der Biber und Fische*

Moinsen,
Biber sowie Nutria und Fische leben im selben Biotop und beeinträchtigen sich nicht. Sie haben sich schon immer gemeinsam Gewässer geteilt.
Anders ist der indirekte Einfluss des Biber durch den Dammbau. Hierbei verändert er die Gewässerstruktur derartig, dass ein neues Artenbiotop bei den Fischen entstehen kann.
Carsten


----------



## Torkel (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der Biber und Fische*

Wenn die Bieber einen Damm bauen können z.B. Forellen evtl. nicht mehr zu ihren Laichplätzen und der Sauerstoffgehalt im Wasser kann  auch sinken. Ich meine aber das er keinen Fisch frisst.


----------



## Tobi92 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der Biber und Fische*

Nein frisst keinen Fisch, is kompletter Vegetarier


----------



## Allround-Angler (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der Biber und Fische*



rippi schrieb:


> Ein Bisam kann manchmal einen etwas platteren Schwanz/Schweif haben, dieser ist aber eigentlich nicht mit den Charakteristischen platten "Lederschweif" des Bibers verwechselbar. Biber ernähren sich i.d.R von Cellulose haltigen Zeug, was Fische nicht liefern können. Interessant wäre jetzt die Frage ob der Biber überhaupt Amylase synthetisieren kann?




Der Biber frißt im Winter Rinde, ab April/ Mai stellt er auf Gräser, etc. um.
Die Zelluloseverdauung geht nur mit Hilfe von Bakterien im Darm.
Ausnahme: z. B. Schiffsbohrwurm, eine Muschel, und der Bockkäfer, die haben eigene Zellulase.


----------



## phirania (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der Biber und Fische*

http://www.google.de/url?url=http:/...QQFjAA&usg=AFQjCNFdX1whr_Z_AF041FCD-V2apUIsfA


----------



## Forellenberti (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der Biber und Fische*

Hallo,

wenn ich mich nicht irre, steht der Schwanz des Nutri anders, mit der flachen Seite vertikal.
Der Schwanz des Bibers, in Fachkreisen Kelle genannt, steht horizontal.

Gruß Forellenberti


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der Biber und Fische*

Reiner Vegetarier.

Durch den Bau der Dämme schafft er aber Querbauwerke ohne Fischauf- und -abstieg und verhindert so Fischwanderungen

Wäre er ein Mensch, würde er da nach der Wasserrahmenrichtlinie ein Problem kriegen - als Biber darf er natürlich ;-))

Das größte Problem dürfte für Angler gerade nachts sein, wenn die Biber unterwegs sind und Dich bemerken und durch schlagen mit ihrem Schwanz Kollegen warnen wollen - und Angler zu Tode erschrecken..


----------



## zokker (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der Biber und Fische*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Der Biber frißt im Winter Rinde, ab April/ Mai stellt er auf Gräser, etc. um.
> Die Zelluloseverdauung geht nur mit Hilfe von Bakterien im Darm.
> Ausnahme: z. B. Schiffsbohrwurm, eine Muschel, und der Bockkäfer, die haben eigene Zellulase.



Das hab ich auch schon öfter gelesen. Unsere Biber kennen das aber nicht, sie fressen zwar Grünzeug fällen aber den ganzen Sommer über Bäume und fressen die Rinde.


----------



## Relgna (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der Biber und Fische*

Ja Danke da ist ja doch schon was zusammen gekommen.......nun lag es wohl doch an mir das ich Fischlos blieb


----------



## RF64 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der Biber und Fische*

Ja, ja, der böse Biber. 

Da wo ein Biber lebt, ist der Fischbestand und die Fischdichte oft höher wie in anderen Gewässern. Ein Biber zerstört Biotope nicht, er bereichert sie! Und das mit den Querverbauungen und der damit zerstörten "Fischwanderwege" ist doch nicht ernsthaft gemeint, oder?  

Dort wo ein Biber lebt, würde ich nicht fischen. Biber sind in der Regel sehr scheu. Ich würde ihm sein "zuhause" lassen. 

RF64


----------



## wusel345 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der Biber und Fische*



RF64 schrieb:


> Dort wo ein Biber lebt, würde ich nicht fischen. Biber sind in der Regel sehr scheu. Ich würde ihm sein "zuhause" lassen.
> 
> RF64



Hierzu eine Anmerkung von mir. Ich habe sehr oft dort gefischt, wo Biber heimisch sind. Es war immer toll anzusehen, wie am gegenüberliegenden Ufer Biber ihre Bahnen zogen, völlig unbeindruckt von mir als Angler. Einen habe ich sogar mal fotografiert, da er so neugierig war und mich aus nächster Nähe begutachtete.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der Biber und Fische*

Hallo, 

dort wo der Biber lebt, ist in der Regel der Fischbestand deutlich höher, auch wegen der eingebrachten pflanzlichen Biomasse ins Gewässer (als Nahrungsbasis und Versteck letztlich gut auch für Insekten, Kleinfische etc.) , zudem neue Unterstände und mehr Struktur im Gewässer allgemein. 
Er selbst ist natürlich reiner Vegetarier.

Die "Querbauwerke" sind meist dem Fischbestand nicht schädlich, erstens sind sind sie selten komplett quer im Fluss (geht in der Regel nur bei kleineren Bächen/Flüssen), zweitens nicht betoniert wie beim Menschen, das heißt sie werden auch mal wieder weggeschwemmt, lösen sich auf etc., drittens oft nicht so hoch, als dass sie nicht zumindest bei Hochwasser von Fischen überwunden werden könnten. Oft gibt es auch im Bauwerk selbst Durchgangsmöglichkeiten. 

Das berühmte "Klatschen" des Bibers verscheucht oft nicht mal die Fische, seine Anwesenheit übrigens auch nicht, da die Fische das schon gewohnt sind. Ich würde aber an Biberburgen Abstand mit der Angel halten, erstens um ihn nicht zu stören, zweitens um ihn nicht durch Haken zu gefährden: Ein Biber "an der Angel" (Haken im Pelz, z.b.) dürfte auch für den Angler sehr sehr unangenehm und auch gefährlich werden können! Schwimmende Hunde z.b werden immer mal wieder schlimm von Bibern gebissen:http://www.badische-zeitung.de/stuehlingen/biber-attackiert-schwimmende-hunde--86459697.html 

Petri
Simon

PS: Mich hat auch mal ein Biber als ich bewegungslos am Ufer stand aus 1m Nähe lang beobachtet. Erst als ich mich bewegt habe, war er blitzschnell klatschend weg.

Ach ja, noch was interessantes. Ein absoluter Ausnahmebiberdamm, 850m lang, vermutlich über Generationen von Bibern gebaut,in einem Sumpfgebiet Kanadas, ist sogar als einziges Tierbauwerk vom Weltraum aus sichtbar! Hier der Artikel dazu in der FAZ:http://www.faz.net/aktuell/gesellsc...berdamm-aus-dem-weltall-zu-sehen-1981346.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der Biber und Fische*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dort wo der Biber lebt, ist in der Regel der Fischbestand deutlich höher, auch wegen der eingebrachten pflanzlichen Biomasse ins Gewässer



Ah, danke, hatt ich vergessen:
Das zusätzliche einbringen von Dünger/Biomasse/Nahrung etc. ist ja auch schlecht für Gewässer laut Wasserrahmenrichtlinie.

Deswegen wird ja Anglern oft anfüttern verboten....


----------



## Trollwut (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der Biber und Fische*



RF64 schrieb:


> Dort wo ein Biber lebt, würde ich nicht fischen. Biber sind in der Regel sehr scheu. Ich würde ihm sein "zuhause" lassen.
> 
> RF64



Mitunter ist das aber auch ne gute Strecke.
Wir haben hier einen, der nachweislich ober und unterhalb einer Staustufe umherschwimmt. Wo er diese genau überwindet, oder ob er über Land geht wissen wir noch nicht. Ist jedenfalls ein ziemlicher Brummer, von dem auch keiner weiß, wo er seinen Bau hat.


----------



## Conchoolio (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der Biber und Fische*

Ich fische an der Kinzig in Hessen, wir haben sowohl viele Nutrias als auch einige Biber. Bei den Biberburgen ist auch immer Fisch zu holen. Warum auch nicht. Eine meiner besten Forellenstellen ist an einer Biberburg.

Was den Stau der Flüsse angeht und die "blockierten" Fischwanderung. Die Biberdämme sind nie so wie von Menschen errichtete Querverbauungen. Es gibt immer kleine Rinnen oder ausspülungen wo das Wasser abläuft oder zu mindest bei erhöhtem Wasserstand eine Fischwanderung möglich ist. Aber natürlich haben die Biberdämme auswirkungen auf den Wasserfluss. Insbesondere überhalb bilden sich tiefere Stellen, bei uns meist recht Schlammig, in dem sich andere Fische tummeln als in den rauschigen Strecken unterhalb. Bin mal gespannt, wie sich die ständig wachsende Population noch auswirkt bei uns. Ist jedenfalls immer ein Erlebniss einen zu beobachten.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der Biber und Fische*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ah, danke, hatt ich vergessen:
> Das zusätzliche einbringen von Dünger/Biomasse/Nahrung etc. ist ja auch schlecht für Gewässer laut Wasserrahmenrichtlinie.
> 
> Deswegen wird ja Anglern oft anfüttern verboten....



Hallo Thomas, 

es ist ein Unterschied ob fertiges Futter (= fertige Tiernahrung), Dünger (=Pflanzen/Algenwachstum unkontrolliert fördernd) eingebracht wird, oder eben wie durch den Biber, organisches Material (Holzstämme etc.) das sowieso am Gewässerrand wächst. 

Futter und Dünger bringen die natürliche Nährstoffpyramide im Gewässer durcheinander, organisches Pflanzenmaterial in begrenzter Menge (wie durch den Biber eingebracht) stärkt den "Fuß" der Nährstoffpyramide und wird zur Ausgangsbasis der Kleinstlebewesen, die dann die größeren ernähren. 

Kurz: es ist ein qualitativer Unterschied für die Lebensgemeinschaft im Fluss ob ich künstlich Brot, Boilies, Frolic und Nitrat ins Wasser kippe, oder eben der Biber Holzstöckchen, Blätter und Treibgut, wie das eh bei jedem Hochwasser von Natur aus geschieht. 

Da muss man schon differenzieren. 

Grüße
Simon


----------



## dorsch20 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der Biber und Fische*

Besonders streng geschützte Arten können irgendwann zum Problem werden, siehe Kormoran.
Ich habe mich in den 80ern auch noch über Kormorane gefreut.
Zum Biber:
Ich kenne hier in Mecklenburg seit meiner Kindheit einen Bach, in dem es schon immer Bachforellen und laichende Meerforellen gab.
Einer der besten Laichplätze ist seit einigen Jahren verloren, seit es unterhalb einen Biberdamm gibt. Der Gewässergrund ist dort jetzt nicht mehr geeignet, zu tief und leicht schlammig. Das mögen weder Bach- noch Meerforelle.
Als der Biber einen Damm unter einer Bahnstrecke baute, wurde mit behördlicher Anordnung eingegriffen.
Leider haben Forellen keinen Anwalt.
... trotz gestiegener Gebühr für den Ostseeangelschein.


----------

